
Geologists find lost fragment of ancient continent in Canada's North - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-geologists-lost-fragment-ancient-continent.html
======
billiam
for those interested, this find was made possible by what I as a (recovering)
geologist believe to be the coolest event on Earth---a kimberlite pipe.
Created in the deep mantle, these extremely dense magmas melt upward at
increasing speed, breaking the surface at more than 100 mph. Would be cool to
see--and of course there's the diamonds.

~~~
mncharity
Thanks for that. Other fun bits: mostly found in cratons; mostly from 70 and
150 Mya, but some >1200 Mya.

The closest to a survey article I quickly found was
[https://doi.org/10.2138/gselements.15.6.405](https://doi.org/10.2138/gselements.15.6.405)
(on scihub).

------
Tade0
I love stories about the "N+1 thing out of N things we are familiar with",
like e.g. new extinct species of humans or lost continents.

Make one think how different the world must have been when they were still
around.

